# II E-Plus---Successful  Deposit Extension



## arch53 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a WorldMark deposit expiring early January, 2015 and the original reason for my deposit was that the credits were expiring and having WorldMark deposit a unit into II in return for redeeming 5,000 credits effectively extended those credits for an additional two years. The deposit was a major dog--GrandLake in Oklahoma in January--so I had not used it during the original II two year period.  

I grabbed a week in December, 2014 at St Augustine, Fl resort (Town Houses at St. Augustine Beach and Tennis Resort) and bought the E Plus retrade option for $49. That E Plus option extends my ability to retrade until December, 2015 ( as long as I retrade at least 60 days before check in date of the unit I traded for). Essentially, I am able to use the WorldMark credits for a 5 year total period. I could have squeezed a few more weeks out of the process by grabbing a week in OrLando (or some other overbuilt area) for the first week in January, 2015. That way the one year E Plus period would have expired in January 2016. However,  there is an off chance I might use the St Augustine week in December 2014 so I went with it figuring an extra 4 weeks was not a big deal.

I am more than happy to pay $49 for E Plus to get an extra year to use the II deposit even if I cannot use an on going request with a retrade.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you try to actually go through the process up until the final confirm to book something beyond your expiration date? Experience has shown that although the rules look like it will let you extend to one year beyond the original exchange, the original rules (including expiration date) still apply.  So that when you click through to retrade beyond your original date it will come back saying you must adjust your dates to the dates you originally had.  So essentially it will probably let you retrade for anytime between now and Jan 2015 up to 3 times but not beyond.  

If your experience is different let us know.

You can click on "start eplus retrade".  It will ask you to put in your dates and destinations.  Click on continue.  You don't have to worry about losing your current reservation until after you have clicked on a resort and a date and finally click confirm.  Don't click confirm.  This is just to see if it will show you resorts and say you are eligible to chose one after your original expiration date but before the 1 year eplus date.


----------



## arch53 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have not tried to retrade  yet although I can see  retrade options  through December  2015. In reading the terms and conditions on the II site the extra year seems designed into the program. I will be somewhat bummed if I am wrong but probably still would have spent the $49 for the retrade flexibility.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 27, 2014)

+1

E-Plus is nothing more than a window within a window, but cannot supersede the original window. I originally speculated that you could extend expiration dates but what it really does is just buy you 3 free retrades within a year of the first retrade provided it does not extend beyond the expiration of the deposit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 27, 2014)

arch53 said:


> I have not tried to retrade  yet although I can see  retrade options  through December  2015. In reading the terms and conditions on the II site the extra year seems designed into the program. I will be somewhat bummed if I am wrong but probably still would have spent the $49 for the retrade flexibility.



If you can search and see that would indicate you can exchange. Let us know.


----------



## arch53 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Tried (Kinda) Retrade*

I tried a retrade process. I selected a Star Island Resort unit in Orlando for November 2015. It gave me 18 minutes to finish the transaction. I hit continue and it brought me to a screen that asked me to accept terms and conditions of the retrade. At that point I lost my nerve since I really was not interested in visting the Orlando area and also not interested in using one of the three retrades without at first warning my wife I was potentially putting the St. Augustine trip at risk for one of my timeshare experiments. So at this point, I still can't say for sure but  if I can't do this I must have missed something in reading the terms and conditions.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't go any further.  It looks like you are good through 2015.  

I don't know how Worldmark works in II.  They deposited an actual week into your account?  What was the check in date for the deposit?  You would have had 2 years from the start of the week to exchange in II.  So unless they gave you credit for a week they deposited for Jan 2013 you would not have had a week that expired in Jan 2015 in II.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 28, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Don't go any further.  It looks like you are good through 2015.
> 
> I don't know how Worldmark works in II.  They deposited an actual week into your account?  What was the check in date for the deposit?  You would have had 2 years from the start of the week to exchange in II.  So unless they gave you credit for a week they deposited for Jan 2013 you would not have had a week that expired in Jan 2015 in II.



Worldmark has two types of searches in II -- Request First and Deposit First.

The OP must have chosen Deposit First -- it is cheaper credit wise than Request First, but (1) it takes Worldmark some time (a few weeks to a couple of months on average) to make the deposit; and (2) you might get a good deposit or a dog.

Basically, you choose the season (e.g., blue, white) and size (e.g. studio, 2BR), and you are charged according to the chart.  Then WM will eventually deposit something random meeting your criteria.

-ryan


----------



## arch53 (Feb 28, 2014)

*WorldMark and II*

Ryan  a/k/a sjsharkie is right. This was a deposit first situation with WorldMark. Normally, I use a Request First directly using my WorldMark credits with II and not using a specific WorldMark resort unit to trade.  In this instance, my WorldMark credits were set to expire in April 2010 (WorldMark credits are good for two years from anniversary date of issuance--in this case I have an April anniversary date). Before expiration of credits, a WorldMark member can have WorldMark deposit a specific unit into II in return for redeeming credits directly with WorldMark. In this case I redeemed 5,00 credits with WorldMark for an off season --referred to as blue season in WorldMark parlance-- 1 bedroom unit. WorldMark selects the specific  location and date of the unit being deposited into II.  WorldMark selected a 1 bedroom unit  at the Grand Lake, Oklahoma WorldMark resort with a check in date of January 11, 2013 ( Since my credits were expiring on April 30, 2012 the January 11, 2013 check in date actually gave me an extra 8+ months . 

 Once deposited into II the 1 bedroom Grand Lake Resort   unit acted like any  unit deposited into II. I had until January 2015 (two years) to use the deposit. Grand Lake resort in January is a real dog so it doesn't bring up a lot of great trades but it was better than letting my WorldMark credits expire in April 2012. It appears by using the E-Plus retrade option I can add another year for the use of the deposit in II giving me 5  total years ( actually 5 years plus 8 months) effective use of the WorldMark credits. So instead of the credits expiring in April 2012, I can have an additional three years by redeeming for a specific unit, depositing in II  and judiciously using the E-Plus retrade option.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update, arch53.

It sounds like at least in your particular case, it did extend the expiration date of the deposit.  Can you confirm in your exchange history that it reflects an expiration date of December 2015 now?

I'm just curious if E+ may be just extending your lookout period versus the actual expiration of the exchange.  Most likely not, but I want to confirm as I have some WM credits expiring as well that I might flip over to II.

-ryan


----------



## arch53 (Feb 28, 2014)

*II Retrade Expiration: 12/07/2015*

Listed under My History, on  exchanges tab  in the box on left hand side it says 
                                  "E Plus  3 0f 3 trades remain
                                             EXPIRATION:
                                             12/07/2015"


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks like they changed the way eplus works so now it does extend to one year after the first exchange it was added on to even if the deposit would have exchanged before that date.  This is not the way it worked when it first started as both I and Saintsfanfl had the experience last Aug-Sept when it did not extend the window beyond the original expiration date.

I used a replacement week that was set to expire on July 1.  I exchanged for a 22June14 date and added eplus.  It then let me retrade for 25Dec14.  

I am still trying to figure out if it keeps your original power or if you do go by what you exchange for.  I know it is supposed to go by your original but last week I also exchanged the same week for a 23June date.  It was a Vegas 2 br.  I added eplus but the exchanges available to me for retrade were horrendous. I called the next morning and had them refund the exchange fee and eplus fee.  I started off with a Starwood 1 br and now have a 2 br  week 52 Orlando Marriott Cypress Harbor.  I can now search specifically saying I only want to look at 6 person plus exchanges.  I wish there was something out there to see if I can see something in M priority.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 9, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> It looks like they changed the way eplus works so now it does extend to one year after the first exchange it was added on to even if the deposit would have exchanged before that date.  This is not the way it worked when it first started as both I and Saintsfanfl had the experience last Aug-Sept when it did not extend the window beyond the original expiration date.
> 
> I used a replacement week that was set to expire on July 1.  I exchanged for a 22June14 date and added eplus.  It then let me retrade for 25Dec14.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out if it keeps your original power or if you do go by what you exchange for.  I know it is supposed to go by your original but last week I also exchanged the same week for a 23June date.  It was a Vegas 2 br.  I added eplus but the exchanges available to me for retrade were horrendous. I called the next morning and had them refund the exchange fee and eplus fee.  I started off with a Starwood 1 br and now have a 2 br  week 52 Orlando Marriott Cypress Harbor.  I can now search specifically saying I only want to look at 6 person plus exchanges.  I wish there was something out there to see if I can see something in M priority.



This is good to hear, and this is how it should work based on the EPlus rules as they have written them. No where in the rules does it indicate you are still tied to your original deposit expiration date. EPlus is supposed to allow you to retrade for up to one year from when you do the initial trade or add EPlus. Though it sounds like it may actually be extending the original deposit expiration now by one year also?

What does your II Retrade Expiration date show?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not convinced that it extends a replacement week expiration. Mine is still restricted although I would be glad to hear of an experience where it extends it.

I haven't seen any case where the trading power of the original deposit is not being used. I have 5 E-Plus exchanges to retrade on and several more that have passed and all of my experiences reflect the original trading power.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am not convinced that it extends a replacement week expiration. Mine is still restricted although I would be glad to hear of an experience where it extends it.
> 
> I haven't seen any case where the trading power of the original deposit is not being used. I have 5 E-Plus exchanges to retrade on and several more that have passed and all of my experiences reflect the original trading power.



So perhaps a regular deposit is being extended but a cancellation replacement is not. I guess that may make sense since they want to perhaps be more restrictive on cancellation replacements?


----------



## Serina (Mar 11, 2014)

Help me understand...I have a deposited replacement week that we had to cancel & it expires at the end of June 2014. If I exchanged it for a week, let's say in Orlando for early June & purchased the E plus, would I be able to use the E Plus exchange for a possible Dec. Orlando date?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2014)

My replacement week was set to expire 7/1.  With plus I now have a 12/25 week an 2 more retrades that can be used up to 6/22/15.

If you don't like what is available you can call w/I 24hrs and have them change it back to what you had before.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> So perhaps a regular deposit is being extended but a cancellation replacement is not. I guess that may make sense since they want to perhaps be more restrictive on cancellation replacements?



Well with tschwa2's recent experience it looks like I am wrong. I know the one I did in December is still being restricted by the original replacement week expiration. Perhaps they programmed the change but it only takes effect for new E-Plus purchases.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I haven't seen any case where the trading power of the original deposit is not being used. I have 5 E-Plus exchanges to retrade on and several more that have passed and all of my experiences reflect the original trading power.



Well I just added E-Plus this morning to an exchange I made a few days ago and in this case it is not using the trading power of the original deposit.

Unique experience or programming change?

*EDIT:* Earlier today the trading power was wide open for my E-Plus retrade. The original is a Marriott studio but I could see any Marriott as if it was a 3BR. It must have been a glitch because right now it is back to normal and as if I am using a Marriott studio.


----------



## Serina (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info! You are all so helpful - I appreciate it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am confused now. I got to thinking about this, hasn't EPlus been extending deposits from the get go? Looking back at this thread from September 2013 and specifically post #25, it indicates a successful deposit extension?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am confused now. I got to thinking about this, hasn't EPlus been extending deposits from the get go? Looking back at this thread from September 2013 and specifically post #25, it indicates a successful deposit extension?



Well that poster never updated on whether it was successful or not. I know there was another post where someone could not use e-plus to extend a deposit that had already hit flex. I haven't had that experience yet but I know with my replacement week in December it double validates the date so it becomes the lesser of. Not sure with a recent E-plus. 

My experience so far is that E-plus acts as a shell where the e-plus expiration is only for the 3 free retrades. Once those are exercised it becomes a regular retrade again with the original expiration. This may no longer be the case. All of my E-Plus options are with deposits that extend beyond the E-plus expiration except my replacement week.


----------



## momeason (Aug 4, 2014)

Question for the experts:

If I want to extend an SDO deposit which expires on 12-31-14, what is my best strategy and when?

I am seeking a September week in Hilton Head. I recently added more resort choices since I have had no luck since May. ( Dioxide this is the week I was originally using to look for Custom House) If I do not get this trade in the next few weeks, I may want to try to extend my deposit.

I want to keep good trade power. Will I still have Starwood priority if I use E-plus to extend my deposit?

Do I need to book a week and then cancel more than 59 days before the vacation begins to retain full exchange power?

Any other tips?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 4, 2014)

momeason said:


> Question for the experts:
> 
> If I want to extend an SDO deposit which expires on 12-31-14, what is my best strategy and when?
> 
> ...



If you want maximum extension then use your initial exchange for something nearly 24 months out. This will provide you with an expiration up to 3 years from today.

I can confirm that E-Plus has been extending original deposit expiration dates. I recently exceeded the 24 month search of an original deposit expiration of 7/5/16 but I am still able to fully search 24 months out from today using an E-Plus expiration of 1/22/17. It appears that E-Plus supersedes deposit expiration dates unless the deposit is a replacement week. I can confirm that in my case my replacement week deposit supersedes E-Plus. 

I personally have not experienced a drop in trading power using E-Plus and my Marriott preference is retained.


----------



## momeason (Aug 4, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> If you want maximum extension then use your initial exchange for something nearly 24 months out. This will provide you with an expiration up to 3 years from today.
> 
> I can confirm that E-Plus has been extending original deposit expiration dates. I recently exceeded the 24 month search of an original deposit expiration of 7/5/16 but I am still able to fully search 24 months out from today using an E-Plus expiration of 1/22/17. It appears that E-Plus supersedes deposit expiration dates unless the deposit is a replacement week. I can confirm that in my case my replacement week deposit supersedes E-Plus.
> 
> I personally have not experienced a drop in trading power using E-Plus and my Marriott preference is retained.



I cannot do an exchange 24 months out, my deposit expires 12-31-14. This is the reason for trying to extend.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Eplus can be used for manual retrades up to one year from the original exchange check in date.  So if the best you can do is week 51 or week 52 of 2014 with eplus it would be good through week 51 or 52  of 2015.  You will want to do a starwood to starwood trade to get the original discount.  Sometimes it seems like The exchange power is based on the exchange and not on the original but that may be just glitchy results in any casest e I would go for the large, latest, and niceest starwood exchange you can make just to be safe.  You will need to retrade before the 59 day flex starts in order to keep the full year availble to retrade.  Subsequent retrades won't set the date further out.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 4, 2014)

momeason said:


> I cannot do an exchange 24 months out, my deposit expires 12-31-14. This is the reason for trying to extend.



Well sometimes I'm not too bright. 

Get something as close to your expiration as possible. It doesn't matter what it is since it won't effect trading power. It can be a studio. Then you will have a year from that check in to use your 3 retrades.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 4, 2014)

I am finding all instant searching glitchy these days. I have to refresh the search multiple times to get all the units to show. It's been like this for several months. It's really annoying.


----------



## momeason (Aug 5, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Eplus can be used for manual retrades up to one year from the original exchange check in date.  So if the best you can do is week 51 or week 52 of 2014 with eplus it would be good through week 51 or 52  of 2015.  You will want to do a starwood to starwood trade to get the original discount.  Sometimes it seems like The exchange power is based on the exchange and not on the original but that may be just glitchy results in any casest e I would go for the large, latest, and niceest starwood exchange you can make just to be safe.  You will need to retrade before the 59 day flex starts in order to keep the full year availble to retrade.  Subsequent retrades won't set the date further out.



I would lose the ability to do an OGS? I had a confirmation come in today for Marriott Heritage Club for Sept 12-19. We may keep it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes.  Your original exchange can be through an OGS but after that you can only retrades what you see.  So even though you may have priority it would only be into the leftovers.


----------

